# Anyone have an Eberlestock pack in dry earth?



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

All of the pictures I'm finding online show it as a very light color, almost white. The reviews I've read say that isn't the case and it's actually much darker. 

Also, does anyone have a good side by side comparison of the molle II rifleman pack and the ILBE pack? Right now I'm leaning toward the ILBE since it seems to have more capacity even with the MSS in place.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I have a G3 Phantom, but mine is Coyote Brown I believe. A little disappointing that the Eberlestock website doesn't dynamically update the image on the ordering form when you shift the selection on colors. 

Good luck, sorry wish I could offer more about that Dry Earth color, I don't think I've seen it. The local shoppe that supplies all of the grunts out here only carries Eberlestock because of all the marine and seal snipers out here, otherwise they'd only carry 5.11 in store (from what they've told me). and the models they do carry they only have in the dark brown which is Coyote I'm pretty sure, or OD green.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Do you mean that creamy brown?hang the coyote brown one in the direct sunlight a month.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

for $300 (or more, sometimes LOTS more) to get into one of their packs if you call their customer service number maybe Eberlestock would send you small sample squares of the colors so you could compare before you order?


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

Dakine said:


> for $300 (or more, sometimes LOTS more) to get into one of their packs if you call their customer service number maybe Eberlestock would send you small sample squares of the colors so you could compare before you order?


I hadn't thought about that. I found a post on another site that said the eberlestock website had a page with the different color options, but they seem to have a bad habit of only labeling one or two and then leaving the rest up to your guess.


----------

